# I may just build my own 5er



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4QKHCB34FM


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats pretty slick there ctfortner, let me know how that first one goes, its always the hardest.


----------



## dstoeck (May 21, 2008)

awesome! That was so cool!


----------



## popadoc (Jul 21, 2008)

OK I told you I was dumb...whats a 5er


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

popadoc said:


> OK I told you I was dumb...whats a 5er


5th wheel trailer. 

That was awesome!!! What a great job.


----------

